# Special Event: Mike Senske in Dallas!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

*Mike Senske from Aquarium Design Group will be visiting Dallas on June 18, Saturday.*

Mike will give a detailed presentation about palludariums. The palludariums of ADG need little advertisement. They are easily the best in the country. The event will be very informative and exciting so bring a friend that may be interested!

For pictures of ADG's palludariums visit their web-site - Aquarium Design Group

The place of the meeting is to be anounced 2-3 weeks in advance, in the usual way - by sending a mail to: [email protected]

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*Correction - Not Nickolay's Mistake*

It's just me moving too slow.

Actually, you need to RSVP at:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/adg_info.htm

We have limitations on space since the American Airlines Center was booked.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*There are approximately six seats left!*

Mike Senske of ADG on Paludariums

Saturday - June 18, 2005 at 1pm

Radisson Hotel Dallas North - Richardson
1981 N. Central Expressway
Richardson, Texas 75080
Phone: (972) 644-4000

RSVP page: 
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/adg_info.htm

After the six seats are gone, its over you will not get in for this event DFWAPC member or not. Hey, it's the Fire Marshall not us.


----------

